# Modifier qkk



## JLMT (Feb 9, 2010)

can anyone please explain modifier qkk to me?  I only see explanations for qk.  Thank you!!


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 9, 2010)

where did you see this?  Modifiers are suppose to be only 2 characters


----------



## JLMT (Feb 9, 2010)

I am seeing the modifier QKK on some of the anesthesia billing.


----------



## Walker22 (Feb 9, 2010)

Can you clarify what you mean? Do you mean that someone at your office apllied this modifier to some of your claims, or do you mean that it was added by the payer? What we're trying to figure out is the origin of the modifier on your claims, because as far as we know there is no such thing as a QKK modifier.


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Qkk??*

I came across this message, yes, can you please explain what you mean by qkk? ive been billing anesthesia for 3 years and never heard of this, is this something new?

thanks,


----------



## kistnerama (Feb 18, 2010)

If this modifier is on an EOB, why not call the carrier for an explanation?  I have never heard of a modifier being more than 2 letters or digits or spaces.  Could of also been in error.

Cheryl


----------



## Walker22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I think the OP probably has his answer by now through some other means... he hasn't posted back here in 10 days...


----------

